

Anyone sell stuff on ebay? I have an app idea. - kapauldo

I've got a really simple app I'm building for my wife, as she's starting to sell stuff. I was wondering if anyone here sells stuff regularly, and has active listings.  My idea is really simple, it's a quick dashboard of your items with a place to comment and share on twitter and facebook. You can use the dashboard to check in on your items, as well as link to from your postings ("see my other auctions"). I have a prototype working, which I'm happy to share.  Could this be an affiliate business?  Anyone interested in kicking this idea around?
======
jeffmould
Sounds like a cool idea. I do know there are several platforms currently out
there that may be similar or give you ideas:

<http://www.channeladvisor.com> <http://www.vendio.com>
<http://www.auctiva.com> <http://www.auctionsound.com>

Good luck and hope this helps.

~~~
kapauldo
Thanks Jeff, I actually looked into all these and they're all freemium or paid
and complicated. I just wanted something really really simple. Like, a morning
cup of coffee type thing - check my email, check my auctions, check facebook,
etc. In fact, in my prototype, every single ebay user is already in there, I
just mashed up the API. It's like a super super lightweight dashboard.

~~~
grosenbush
Netvibes has a widget for monitoring your auctions, but I'm not sure if
there's a social sharing feature like you describe.

------
naz
It was a YC company (Auctomatic) and it was acquired.

------
gte910h
I do apps for a living for people. If you'd like to talk, an email address
that reaches me is in my profile. (I really wish HN had private messages...)

On that note: You should think about sticking up a email address in your
profile kapauldo

~~~
AdamGibbins
You have nothing in your profile.

~~~
gte910h
Thanks! Did not realize it needed to be in about. It is there now

------
Adrenalist
It seems that auctomatic is just the app you are looking for.

I'd _LOVE_ something like this for Craigslist!!

~~~
kapauldo
is it auctomatic.com? all the links are dead.

~~~
danudey
After the company was purchased by Live Current Media, the team was split up
to work on various other projects (Cricket.com, Perfume.com) while Auctomatic
was left to languish.

Eventually the servers and services got shuffled around, and at some point
stopped working, but since it wasn't profitable and there was no engineering
time to work on it, it was left broken and unusable. Now, all the employees
that knew anything about it have left (save one), so there's no one to make it
work again.

Too bad, it was a pretty cool idea.

~~~
zandorg
If it was a PC app, you could crack it and make it work again. This is just a
waste of effort all round.

------
tjoozeylabs
Do you plan to take this onward to the iTunes App Store?

